# Daytime Running Lights



## SM540i (Mar 10, 2003)

I was contemplating having my dealer program the Daytime Running Lights on my 03 540iA. Does anyone know if this will use the rings on the AEs or just use the high beams at a reduced brightness? Thanks.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

DRLs are the brights at 30% power...nothing else...at least on E39s.

I have had mine on since day 1. I figured that I don't have much chance to use brights other than DRLs so on they went. Others find them annoying but oh well! 

As soon as you turn the light dial on the dash, the DRLs shut off.

You can still flash full brights with DRLs on.

Chris


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

Only the brights go on. The rings stay off. 

Keep this in mind -- If you have DRL's, you will ALWAYS have some sort of headlight on.

So if your lights are in the 'off' position, your high beams will be on at 30% as Ågent99 said. If your lights are in the 'park' position your highbeams will be at 30% plus you'll have both angel eyes on as well (plus the parking lights). If your lights are in the 'on' position then the highs beams go off and the low beams go on.

That being said, you have an 03 so you have automatic lights. I had my DRL's turned on, however I don't even use them, I just leave my 03 in the 'automatic' postion. The way it was explained to me by the dealer's technitian, the default setting for the automatic lights is that the intensity of the lights is reduced in the daytime automatically by the car. In the 'automatic' setting the high beams are off. And there's a benefit to the automatic setting. When you turn the car off, the lights go out so no more worries about leaving your lights on.

In hindsight the one thing I would change about my Car and Memory settings would be my choice of activating DRL. In practice, I find that I just never use them and just leave the lights in the 'Automatic' mode.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Interesting...I'll have to take a closer look at the 2003s if/when I find one!

Thanks

Chris


----------

